# "My Wife got Attacked by a Warthog..."



## Dizzy (Oct 31, 2008)

YouTube - 911 Fail






Bwahahahaha.
This is probably why my mother wrote my address on the inside of my clothes as a kid.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh my GAWD!!! laughin so hard my headboard starting hitting the wall


----------



## user79 (Oct 31, 2008)

hehe...I'm kind of thinking the operator is a bit of a dunce too if he doesn't know how to spell eucalyptus.

A part of me thinks this is fake tho...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, that's funny and sad at the same time.

Edit:  Eww! I saw that weird kid's slide at the bottom of the menu there.  Did you see that?  WHAT Is that?  (It's the one called slide fail).


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Oh, that's funny and sad at the same time.

Edit: Eww! I saw that weird kid's slide at the bottom of the menu there. Did you see that? WHAT Is that? (It's the one called slide fail)._

 
It looks like a big blow up penis but I thought I just hadn't been getting any for a while


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_A part of me thinks this is fake tho..._

 
A big part of me hopes this is fake.  

I wouldn't want to drag a woman injured by a warthog down to oak street. 
The warthog might still be out.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_It looks like a big blow up penis but I thought I just hadn't been getting any for a while
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It sure had a strong resemblance to a man's privates.  What was on the mind of the creator of that slide and where in the world did they get that music?  I almost choked to death on my cereal watching that.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_A big part of me hopes this is fake.  

I wouldn't want to drag a woman injured by a warthog down to oak street. 
The warthog might still be out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Right! I would not want to meet up with an angry warthog.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 31, 2008)

Fake or not that was hilarious


----------

